# Facebook Page Visibility



## mohityadavx (Dec 12, 2011)

I am having a facebook page www.facebook.com/bleedlaw I want to make it such that you could see content of wall only once you like it otherwise it aint visible to anyone however i  cant find any setting to do so. Please help!


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 13, 2011)

You'll have to write an app for that.

Reveal / Fan-Gate / Like-Gate Facebook iframe tab tutorial (with*PHP) | Blog | Chili Pepper Design

How To Hide Content Until Someone Likes Your Facebook Page With iFrames | binkd


----------



## mohityadavx (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanx coolpcguy !!!


----------

